
Chinese iSpace achieves orbit with historic private sector launch - starmanaj
https://spacenews.com/chinese-ispace-achieves-orbit-with-historic-private-sector-launch/
======
raxxorrax
> Beijing Interstellar Glory Space Technology Ltd., also known as iSpace

I seriously prefer the longer form. Anyway congratulation to them.

